# E Wall casting kit



## jackalope (Mar 25, 2013)

I acquired a E Wall 4 cyl L head casting kit with parts missing. I need plans and drawings to figure out what is missing and build this engine at a later date. I will be happy to purchase copy's.

Thanks: Doug


----------



## Paulsv (Mar 25, 2013)

Have you checked Coles Power's website?  They sell plans and castings for some Elmer Wall engines:

http://www.colespowermodels.com/engines.htm


----------



## jackalope (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I had looked at the Cole's site and all I see there is a complete kit. I will contact them to see if they will sell plans separate.

Doug:


----------



## Paulsv (Mar 26, 2013)

Click on their Price List and look it over. It looks like they offer plans separately, but not on the same page as the kits.


----------

